# Wie werde ich Member des Monats? Hier die Antwort



## Katzun (15 Aug. 2008)

*Die einzig wahre Rezeptur, in der Hierarchie ganz nach Oben zu steigen, gibt es hier. Alle Ratschläge beherzigt - welche über Jahre erprobt wurden - werden Dir Ruhm und Ehre bescheren.*


*1. Registrierung*

** *Boardregeln zu lesen ist etwas für Loser! Da die immer dasselbe beinhalten bringt es keinen Sinn sich länger damit aufzuhalten

** *Dein Nick solltest du mit Bedacht wählen! Ein falscher könnte dich in der Masse der User verschwinden lassen!

*** Die besten Namen sind die, die deine Fähigkeiten als Führungskraft ganz deutlich hervorheben. Dazu gehören:

*a)* Administrator/Admin
*b)* Supermoderator/ Supermod
*c)* Globalmoderator/ Globalmod oder
*d)* Moderator

*** Die anderen User sollen ruhig mitbekommen, dass du eine erfahrene Boardratte bist. Alternativ kannst du auch berühmte Szenenamen nutzen: Tron, Dr.Overflow oder Rootnix sind dabei nur einige der Möglichkeiten. Damit stellst du klar, dass du mindestens so gut bist wie die Originale

*** Wenn dir diese Namen nicht gefallen, oder du dich als besonders individuell einschätzt, wähle einen Namen der besonders einprägsam und lang ist: Frodo_Beutlin_der_Ringträger_aus_dem_Herrn_der_Ringe ist ein solcher! Du kannst schließlich nix dafür, dass es Leute gibt deren Notebook nur eine 640x480er Auflösung haben! Sollen die sich was Vernünftiges anschaffen dann können sie auch die Postings wieder richtig lesen!

*** Melde dich sicherheitshalber zweimal an. Man weiß nicht, ob durch einen Zufall Dein User verloren geht und außerdem: doppelt hält besser!


*
2. Dein Profil*

** *Dein Profil muss deine Persönlichkeit widerspiegeln. Geburtstage und Herkunft sind völlig unwichtig, und gehen keinen was an!

** *Deine Signatur sollte auf jeden Fall zeigen was für ein toller Hirsch du bist. Am besten macht sich da die Aufzählung von Moderatorenposten in verschiedenen Boards. Wenn die aufgeführten Boards nur aus dir und deinen beiden Klassenkameraden bestehen, ist das trotzdem kein Grund deine herausgehobene Stellung zu verschweigen. Solltest du kein Moderator in irgendeinem Board sein (was bei einer Persönlichkeit wie dir ja eigentlich unmöglich ist) und auch nicht den Mut haben ein Board zu erfinden, kommen Links auf Pornoseiten immer gut. Das beweist, dass du dich in den Tiefen des Internets auskennst, und die anderen von deinen Erfahrungen lernen können! Dabei machen den anderen Usern Links auf Seiten mit Dialer bzw. Spyware besonders viel Spaß! Immer wieder gern genommen werden Links auf Konkurrenzboards, in denen man deine bisherigen Postings bewundern kann!



*3. Das erste Posting*

** *Der erste Eindruck ist der wichtigste! Damit die Typen im Board sofort wissen mit wem sie es zu tun haben, hier die Grundregeln für das erste Posting:

*a) *In den Begrüßungsbereich posten nur Luschen ihre Vorstellung! Suche den Thread mit den aktuell meisten Hits aus, und stelle dort deine schillernde Persönlichkeit vor

*b) *Beginnen solltest du mit den Worten: "Endlich habt Ihr mich auch hier!" Die anderen User sollen ruhig wissen was ihnen bisher fehlte!

*c) *Stelle zuallererst klar, das dein derzeitiger Userrang absolut unpassend und definitiv temporär ist. Ein kurzes: "Ich bin sicher, dass der Admin mich hier als Moderator brauchen kann" lässt den Angesprochenen sofort vor Freude in die Luft springen

*d) *Mit etwas Glück erwischst du einen Thread, in dem Du die anderen Beteiligten so richtig blass aussehen lässt: "Die Antwort auf diese Frage habe ich schon 1963 im ABC-Board gegeben" Die Mitglieder der Community werden vor Ehrfurcht erstarren und dir nicht widersprechen! Sollte ein Moderator oder Admin dein Posting verschieben oder löschen, kannst du das in Deinem zweiten Posting sofort zum Thema machen und die anderen User zur Solidarität auffordern!

*e)* Als erfahrener Boarduser solltest du den Admin auch auf Fehler im Boarddesign aufmerksam machen. Um deinen Worten Nachdruck zu verleihen, bieten sich Begriffe wie "Scheiße", "Müll" u.ä. an



*4. Das Boardleben*

** *Als erstes musst Du Deinen Userstatus verbessern. Grünschnäbel werden nur schräg angeschaut!

*a) *Suche Dir die ältesten Threads raus und gib Deine Kommentare dazu! Sollte das Thema geklärt sein achte nicht darauf, es kann den anderen nichts schaden, wenn sie deine Meinung dazu lesen

*b) *Es ist egal ob du Ahnung von einem Thema hast, notfalls wiederhole das, was deine Vorgänger geschrieben haben

*c) *Im Zweifelsfall reicht auch einfach ein Smilie oder ein kurzes "genau!" als Posting

** *Wenn du dann zum Doppel- oder Triple-As aufgestiegen bist kannst du dich mit den aktuellen Themen beschäftigen

*a) *Zeige allen, dass du voll in der Szene drinsteckst! Dies lässt sich am besten durch Andeutungen erledigen. Schließlich sollen alle erfahren, dass du mehr weißt als du sagst!

*b) *Bringe immer einen Spruch a la "das habe ich schon vor Jahren gesagt" das wird dich in den Augen anderer zum Gott erhöhen!

*c)* Zeige keine Unsicherheiten! Nix schadet deinem Ruf mehr wie der Satz" Das war mir nicht klar"! Niemals, auf keinen Fall und unter keinen Umständen darfst du den Satz mit dem bösen I-Wort verwenden. Zu sagen "Das war ein Irrtum meinerseits" ist so gut wie die Aufforderung an die anderen User deine Kompetenz in Frage zu stellen!

*d)* Solltest du feststellen, dass ein anderer User mit einer gegenteiligen Meinung zu deiner recht, hat, stelle seine Aussage in Frage und schick im gleichen Atemzug einen Spruch wie "Woher willst Du Kiddie das denn wissen" hinterher. Sollte der andere User älter sein, antworte einfach "Komm Alter, das ist weit nach Deiner Zeit -geh sterben"

*e)* Lass dich nicht von Leuten beirren die dich als Spammer oder Troll bezeichnen!

*f)* Lass ruhig mal die Sau raus! Die deutsche Sprache hat nicht umsonst so viele Schimpfwörter. Nutze sie!

*g) *Sollte jemand mit deinem Stil nicht einverstanden sein und dich von der Seite anlallen, mache dich über ihn lustig! Ein fehlendes Komma oder ein falsch geschriebenes Wort disqualifiziert den anderen und bringt Gelegenheit über ihn zu lachen

*h)* Benutze sooft wie möglich das Wort "muuuhhhaaa", es zeigt deine Kompetenz!

*i) *Moderatoren sind grundsätzlich Störenfriede! Die sitzen vor ihrem Computer ohne Freunde und ohne Familie und das nur, um die anderen zu quälen und zu überwachen! Gib's ihnen! Zeige mal wie hoch über ihnen du stehst! Ein Spruch wie " Ich schreibe es obwohl es von Mod XY sowieso gelöscht wird" bringt deinen Mut zum Ausdruck und hebt dich auf eine Ebene mit Helden wie Che Guevara und dem tapferen Schneiderlein
*
j) *Wenn du ein Thema eröffnest ist eine vernünftige Überschrift unnötig! "Frage" oder "Problem" reichen da völlig aus!

*k) *Zitiere so oft wie möglich diejenigen, die vor dir geschrieben haben. Nein, einzelne Sätze reichen nicht! Schließlich kann man anderen Usern nicht zumuten 2 Postings zurück zu scrollen um die Meinung des anderen zu lesen!


*
5. Sonstiges*

*** Das Wort "persönliche" in der Bezeichnung "persönliche Nachricht" hat definitiv nichts zu bedeuten! Sollte dir jemand eine PN schicken veröffentliche sie! Schließlich befindet sie sich in Deinem Postfach und gehört damit dir!

** *Nutze niemals die Suchfunktion! Sie ist überflüssig und nur Bestandteil des Designs!

*** Poste immer zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr morgens, dann hat keiner die Chance dich zu stoppen!
*
** Deine Postings sind zu schade als das sie nur in einem Bereich stehen! Poste sie in alle Foren! Die Datenbank ist groß genug!

*** Nenne niemals eine Quelle, alles was du zitierst hätte auch von dir kommen können und damit sind Quellen unnötig!

*** Zeige den anderen, dass du Copy und Paste perfekt beherrschst! Nichts macht den anderen mehr Freude, als durch zwei Seiten kopierten Text zu scrollen!

** *Gehe sooft wie möglich Off Topic!

** *Userbashing wird von den Mods und Admins immer wieder gern gesehen schließlich bringen solche Diskussionen Leben in die Bude

** *Lass keine Gelegenheit aus dich über andere Boards der Szene lustig zu machen! Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass User oder Mitglieder der Boardleitung dieser Boards sich hier rumtreiben

** *Gib zu allen Themen deinen Senf dazu! Als allseitig gebildete Persönlichkeit, gibt es kein Thema zu dem du nichts sagen kannst

** *Smilies sind die Würze des Lebens! Kaum etwas ist schöner wie 20 Smilies auf 5cm Text!

*** Solltest du aus irgendwelchen Quellen die Adressdaten oder Realnamen von Usern haben, lass die anderen an deinem Wissen partizipieren und veröffentliche sie!
*
** Zitiere dich immer wieder selbst um zu beweisen, dass du ein aktives Mitglied der Community bist!

*** Du hast Filme, MP3 oder Software die Du mit anderen teilen willst? Her damit, der Admin hat sicher einen vernünftigen Rechtsanwalt! Auch Fragen wie man Premiere ohne Karte öffnet sind hier gewollt! Schließlich könnte ja einer über PN was entsprechendes schicken! Die mitgeloggten IPs sind nur eine Erfindung der Filmindustrie und außerdem vergibt AOL ja eine dynamische IP! Wer sollte da wohl den User rauskriegen?

* * *Werbung für deinen Internetshop ist selbstverständlich auch willkommen, schließlich weiß kaum jemand wie man Google nutzt!

** *Hochauflösende Fotos machen sich in Postings super! Wozu sollte man einen Link setzen, wenn es doch die Möglichkeit gibt, diese direkt zu posten? Ein 2000kb/s hat ja heute schließlich jeder (außer ein paar Lamern)!

** *Sollte der Admin oder ein Mod dir sagen, dass Du beim nächsten Verstoß gegen die Regeln aus dem Board entfernt wirst, dann drohe mit Viren, Trojanern, der Polizei, der Presse und dem hacken des Boards. Der Admin wird sofort Angst bekommen und dich nicht kicken. Wenn doch hast du ja noch Deinen Zweitnick!

*

Wenn du dich an diese Tipps hältst, wirst du innerhalb weniger Tage der User des Monats sein!*


----------



## mark lutz (15 Aug. 2008)

ja so ungefähr dürfte das gehen da gibt es schon einige kandidaten "*Ich*" zum beispiel ach nee so schlimm bin ich nicht aber katzun wenn du solche tips giebst nicht wundern


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2009)




----------

